# Irritation! Sorry ranting again.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, apparently the lady I keep my horse with hates me now. She has told me I need to move my horse and I told her that I would move her as soon as my other friend got back to me so he could help. Well, come to find out that she offered to GIVE my horse to someone a couple weeks ago! :veryangry: This was the day AFTER she told me I needed to move her. (she must think I'm awesome if she thinks I can move a horse in less than 24 hours) She told this lady that I NEVER take care of my horse! I've paid for everything that has gone into my horse, worming, and if we could get a darn farrier out I would pay for that, I don't know what it is that I HAVEN'T done for my horse. AND I broke her stud colt (dangerous to me) I've exercised her mare, I've mucked out ALL of the stalls (not just mine), and MANY other things. How the HECK do I deserve for her to try and give MY horse to someone else? :angry: Oh well, I'm better off putting her with my other friend who breaks horses for a living anyways. 

Sorry, all these rantings from me must be getting annoying.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

People Like that are just... gah
i have nothing else to say lol


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That really stinks, I'm sorry. It seems like a lot of "horse people" I've dealt with are really rude. . . . not to "diss" anyone on here that is a horse person. Maybe it's just people around here that are extremely rude. 

Anyways, I am glad you have a place for your horse to go and I'm hoping you can get her out soon!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah, we're hopefully moving her tomorrow. 

What's funny is the lady that she asked to take the horse wanted to know whose horse it actually was before she did anything and found out it was me and talked to ME! It rules to have more friends than her. :greengrin:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

haha Karma :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats awesome --- I think :scratch: 


Well sometimes people have a warped way of looking at life. I have delt with enough of it in the past year or so to know that anyone can turn on you in an instant. Thankfully I have been free of that for sometime but unfortunatly I know it will happen again. Makes me leary of making friends though


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you have any proof on any expenses for your horse, while your horse... has been in her care? If , you have proof.. and ...she is caught in a lie, about you not caring for your horse.....
I would think, if she gave away your horse before you can make arrangements to pick up your horse, she could get into alot of trouble..I think it would be considered stealing...? But to make sure ,call animal control or the law enforcements ..and ask questions,on how long you have legally ...to have.. to remove a horse....I think it is more than a day.... :shocked: you do not have to tell them exactly who you are and where the horse is unless you want to.....I believe you have legal rights..... :hug: 

was there any contract ?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes I have proof that I have taken care of her myself. I tend to keep all of my receipts. We never did draw up a contract, thought I should have. :doh: Again we should be getting her tomorrow, and right now they're in Iowa sooo I've got a little bit longer.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Walk up to her, kiss her on both cheeks, give her a hug, spin her around, kick her where it counts, and then get your horse out of there.
That lady sounds like the lady I bought my mare from. :roll: 
:hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yes I have proof that I have taken care of her myself. I tend to keep all of my receipts. We never did draw up a contract, thought I should have. :doh: Again we should be getting her tomorrow, and right now they're in Iowa sooo I've got a little bit longer.


 I am glad you have the proof...it will help, if there are any problems... I know the feeling ,that you trusted ,that nothing will go wrong ,but that lady is one of the... :doh: :shocked: un -friendly ones....I have other words for those kinds but I will get into BIG..trouble if I relay it... :angry: 
Well good luck ...on getting your horse out of there really soon.... :hug:

Is your horse registered?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks. If she wasn't so much bigger than me I might be tempted to kick her but 110 lbs versus 250 lbs just isn't a good idea. lol jk.

No my horse isn't registered. She's just a rescue. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so neat and sweet ........that you rescued her....  :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

have your horse kick her HAHAHAH


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> have your horse kick her HAHAHAH


make sure ,she has her shoes on...LOL :wink:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay, let's gather options....


Baseball bat
crowbar
Massive, muscular boyfriend?
Possible vicious watchdog....
Shultz pills?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

tell you what hurts?
Having an evil goat step on your bare foot.
Just warning you xD


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

:scratch: 

And people thought I was evil?

Must remember that what you say online can be used against you, and these forums are open for anyone to read, as far as I'm aware. 

anyway, I hope you get your horse somewhere safe and away from that mean lady.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm sorry this is happening to you Crissa but maybe you shouldn't be violent?LOL!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> That is so neat and sweet ........that you rescued her....  :hug:


Thank you. She has turned out to be such a sweet horse. She still has her problems but we're getting better and better. 

And trust me I won't hurt her, as I said she easily outweighs me so it's not like I could unless I used a weapon. Don't tell my horse to kick her! She WILL! lol It was pretty funny because her nephew was out there with me at one point (he is 17 by the way) and he said that if she was his horse he would have named her Brittany, because all of the Brittany's he knew were b****es. So Star shoved him and came to me. I was laughing so hard. :ROFL:

Now here's something, a before and after pic and you can tell me if she's been taken care of or not.
Before.








After.

















I guess I'm a terrible horse owner.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

That horse looks so much better...you are a great horse owner Crissa and don't let her tell you your not.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats to bad that she is doing that to you  Honestly though, violence doesn't get anywhere anyway but when you go to pick your horse up just give her a hug and say thanks for letting you let you keep your horse there. It'll confuse her enough  lol

She sure is a pretty horse and she's really come around :thumb:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep, I know. Luckily she won't be back until Sunday night I think. I so wish I could see her face whenever she gets back and finds my horse gone though. (sorry when I'm mad at someone I have some issues, lol) 

I'm grateful that she let me keep her there as long as she did it's just she was never grateful to ME for doing all that I did for her. I cleaned out the entire barn for her and I may love her stud colt, but it sure was risky to be the first person ever on his back. :shocked: He's not exactly a small horse.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa, 

Unfortunately I see things like what you are describing all the time up here in Idaho (or at least hear of them!) I know that it would be a bit more expensive, but you may want to look into an actual boarding facility.

Just a thought - people, unfortunately, these days can become pretty greedy, pretty quickly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your horse looks well cared for to me..   .......now that is a really nice horse ...


> Thanks. If she wasn't so much bigger than me I might be tempted to kick her but 110 lbs versus 250 lbs just isn't a good idea. lol jk.


I know you were joking with wanting to kick the ladies butt, we all have opinions, and it wasn't a threat at all .....especially with you saying..... just isn't a good idea and ... LOL at the end of it ..you weren't serious at all....but I know a few people took it in a serious way... weighing out the differences............... is definitely funny.... all she has to do, is sit on you....crissa LOL :ROFL:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

kelebek said:


> Crissa,
> 
> Unfortunately I see things like what you are describing all the time up here in Idaho (or at least hear of them!) I know that it would be a bit more expensive, but you may want to look into an actual boarding facility.
> 
> Just a thought - people, unfortunately, these days can become pretty greedy, pretty quickly.


Actually what we're trying to do is find a couple of acres to lease or lease to own or something. But for now my friend that I will be keeping her with now does this as sort of a small boarding facility. He said we will work something out. (probably helping him break horses or something)

Trust me I KNOW I'm too small to do any damage to anyone without some knowledge of fighting,lol. I'm not really a confrontational person anyways. I prefer to just move on.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

smart girl ..... :thumbup:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Eh, I'm getting there. lol

Well, we had to wait until today to move her. But it went pretty good. He had taken one of his other horses out to work some cattle before we went to get Star so he left his horse in the trailer to help keep her calm. (and to encourage her to get into the trailer) Only problem is that she didn't want to LEAVE him! (I didn't know horses could have crushes, lol) I walked her a bit to calm her down when she got out of the trailer and then we introduced her to the other two horses that are there. She got pretty excited/nervous when she saw the sheep and the cows though. :roll: I rode his horse for a bit and then saddled my girl up for a minute. (she wouldn't budge, the brat) All in all, it went really well and she now has 22 acres to run on. :greengrin: I'm very happy now!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm glad all went well when you moved her and that you are in a better barn now. :hug: Some horse people can be real &%^&! :angry:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep. I agree. And he has the most BEAUTIFUL black QH mare! I was :drool: over her. lol Oh and he thinks Star is actually a welsh pony cross of some sort. And the other great thing.....he trims hooves! (basically I get it for free!) :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am glad it went well ....when you went to get her ...a bit of a challenge but ....she made it ..to her wonderful new home safely..  
Trimmings are not cheap...... and you are very lucky to get that for free...  

Horses do get attached to other horses .... they are a herd animal ...she will adjust well though in time.....
As for her freezing up on you....you are going to have to get your pecking order back to the the top again...Lunge her....make her tired....get to obey every command... then saddle her up and ride her.....If she still doesn't want to go ...lunge her some more ...with her saddle on........she should be more cooperative...just ride her casual ....so she will enjoy it.....
If you are tense at all ...your horse will feel it...and may freeze up on you...relax.....and enjoy....  
hope this helps..


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Sonrise Farm said:


> Okay, let's gather options....
> 
> Baseball bat
> crowbar
> ...


See, the men folk are good for something ...


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Toth, I was mainly just wanting to see how she would react getting saddle up and having me on her in a new place. She didn't freak out or anything and I only asked her to go twice so he made her walk by pulling the lead so she got the idea that she wasn't going to get away with it. I can't wait to go up there next week to see her! (I can only go up on Fridays and some Saturdays as those are the times he is there)

Keren there aren't any decent ones around though.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I know six, Crissa---- :shades: . That's why no one dares beating me up. I just call Kevin and Clint and..... :ROFL:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay you can send one or two over here then. :thumbup: lol


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Do you want me to send them through fedex or UPS? I'm going to be hard pressed to find boxes big enough....


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Get some refrigerator boxes. :slapfloor: I can just see it now. My parent's open the door to find a couple of HUGE boxes and they hear sounds coming out of 'em and tell me to come and get them. I open them and guys come out of them! lol That would be priceless! :ROFL:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have some too, I am sure they would be willing to do what is needed :wink: So glad everything went well!!!!! And sorry for the troubles at the old place!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

hey I wouldnt mind an extra one or two here either :wink:


----------

